# SIG Sauer P226 Elite Dark (E26R 9 DSE) Holster issues...



## iiTANTALiiZE (Apr 23, 2012)

Has anyone had trouble with the Blackhawk serpa (level II retention) not properly fit for the SIG P226 elite dark? We tried a standard P226 and it worked wonderful, but it seemed to be catching something on the elite dark not allowing it to nest and engage the trigger lock properly... I might just go with the SIG holster. Hoping for some insight, comments as well!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Any particular reason for the Serpa and are you aware of the issues related to running one?


----------



## iiTANTALiiZE (Apr 23, 2012)

I have heard some controversy over the SERPA, however, I was referred to the blackhawk by 2 different people who I trust when it comes to pistols... I would appreciate your take on it!


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

There are two different slides on the P229. The Legacy slide that has the short extractor and short slide serrations and the new style slide with the full serrations and long extractor. That may be where the issue is.

Yeah, me no likes the Serpa either.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

iiTANTALiiZE said:


> I have heard some controversy over the SERPA, however, I was referred to the blackhawk by 2 different people who I trust when it comes to pistols... I would appreciate your take on it!


My take is that the trigger finger is for one thing and one thing only when it comes to pistols and thats pulling the trigger. Rumor ps are going around that Blackhawk is currently redesigning the Serpa to negate that little issue of people shooting themselves from time to time. So other than it being recomended by some people that you know, is there any reason YOU need the retention feature? If you don't need it just get a regular CQC holster and ditch the Serpa.


----------



## iiTANTALiiZE (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you VAMarine. With all the controversy with the serpa, I think I will just get the sig p226 paddle holster...


----------

